# A nice lil button.



## glondor (Jun 12, 2012)

Just thought I would leave this here... :lol: 












Sorry the photos are not so good. Do you think 99.5% :lol:


----------



## pinman (Jun 12, 2012)

glondor said:


> Just thought I would leave this here... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol. Those pictures are beautiful man.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 13, 2012)

Very Nice.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice! I like how it looks like it is still red hot inside! With enough practice I hope to make a button that pure one day!


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 13, 2012)

glondor said:


> Just thought I would leave this here...


Darn near broke my hand trying to snatch them up!

Nice buttons!


----------



## Oz (Jun 13, 2012)

glondor said:


> Just thought I would leave this here...


Well if Noxx does not want it here, I can provide an address of someone willing to accept it :lol: 

Kidding aside a nice button by the way.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 21, 2012)

yes, glondor takes some nice pic's of his fine workmanship.

i think he has to much time on his hands, i will need to bring him some more cpu's to refine LOL


----------

